# Nasi Goreng/Bahmi Goreng recipes? Make from scratch?



## Gemini (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi guys!I'm looking for recipes for Nasi and Bahmi Goreng.These are originally Indonesian, but anyone of Dutch origin will probably be familiar
with them. Nasi is rice based and Bahmi is noodle based, both with veggies and leftover pork. If you have any international food stores in your area, you can probaly find the spice mix-look for bright orange package by the Conimex Company. Up until now, I have relied on these,
and they're great, but I was wondering if there is a "from scratch" way to make this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Psiguyy (Aug 27, 2004)

My cousin taught me to fry cubes of tofu in oil until they have a crust on them, then she tosses them with the nasi gorem.  Don't use too much unless you like to go OOOO  HAAAAA  HHHOTTTT!!!!


----------



## Gemini (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks, Psiguyy. I'll try that next time I make the nasi gorem...


----------



## Shunka (Sep 2, 2004)

This is from my from my father in-law who was raised on Sumatra on his family's plantation before WWII. INDISCHE BAMI (Bami Djawa Indonisian)                                                                                         8 oz. pork, cut into 1/4-inch pieces 
1 large onion 
1 10-oz. package yokogiri udon noodles (flat oriental-style noodles) 
4 oz. chopped green onion or leeks4 oz. chopped celery 
4 oz. snow peas, optional 
1 tbs. soy sauce 
1/2 c. water
3 tbs. oil                                                                                                        handful of bean sprouts, give or take 

Cook noodles until tender [watch carefully, will not take long], drain and rinse with cold water. Drain completely. Fry pork in oil until light brown. Add onion, green onion, celery, snow peas, water and soy sauce. Salt and pepper to taste. Mix and cook for 10 minutes. Add noodles and bean sprouts and mix together. Serves four. For an added treat, include four 6-oz. cans of shrimp, well drained. Diced ham can be substituted for the pork. He would also add other veggies depending on what was on hand.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 2, 2004)

Another one from my father in-law. NASI GORENG (Fried rice) 
12 oz. cooked rice 
12oz. pork, cut into 1/4--1/2 inch cubes 
1/2 c. chopped onion 
1 clove (or more) chopped garlic
1tsp. sambal oelek (Japanese pepper paste, very hot), optional 
6 oz. shrimp 
4 eggs 
1 tbs. soy sauce
3 tbs. oil
Cook pork in oil until browned. Add onion, garlic, shrimp and soy sauce. Salt and pepper to taste. Mix in rice. Stir eggs and pour enough to cover bottom of lightly oiled skillet. Cook thoroughly and cut into long strips. Repeat until eggs are all used. Put rice mixture on a platter, place egg strips on top. You can add different vegetables to suit your taste on this. This is only the basic version. Serves 4. Again, put in other veggies if you wish.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Shunka! I do use sambal oelek and also ketjap manis, which are
wonderful additions to these dishes! I just wish more people were familiar with these.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Shunka! I do use sambal oelek and also ketjap manis, which are
wonderful additions to these dishes! I just wish more people were familiar with these.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2004)

I also have a couple of recipes for Bitte ballen and Ollie ballen too. Just let me know if you might want those too.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 3, 2004)

Absolutely! I'd love to have these recipes whenever you have time to post them!


----------



## Shunka (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is the one for Bitterballen. I will need my husband to help decipher his mother's writing and help translate her writing!!  LOL!!
This a recipe from my in-laws. BITTERBALLEN(Croquetten)
6-8 oz. ground beef
4oz. milk
1 scant oz. flour
1 scant oz. margarine 
1/2 oz. finely chopped garlic
1 egg
salt, pepper and nutmeg to taste
ground, unseasoned dry bread crumbs
Mix all ingredients except bread crumbs and put into refrigerator for at least 30 minutes. Meanwhile, mix 2 eggs plus 2 tbs.water in a bowl; set aside. Shape meat mixture into tbs. sized balls for bitterballen, finger-length for croquetten. Roll through bread crumbs, then the eggs and again through the bread crumbs. Fry in hot oil, make sure they are all submerged in the oil. Cook until deep golden brown. Drain on paper towels. Serve with spicy brown mustard if desired. Makes about 30.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

I bought some sambal oelek a few days ago and didn't think of using it for nasi goreng. We have been known to eat nasi goreng quite often.

2 cups cooked rice 
3 strips bacon
4 scallions
1 clove (or more) chopped garlic
1 tab sweet chilli sauce
12oz cooked prawns
4 eggs 
1 tbs. soy sauce
1 tbs. oil

plus

2 tabs grated parmesan cheese
3 cups vegetables, grated carrot, mushroom, cabbage
1/3 cup lemon juice


----------

